# Looking for Hemichromis "Moanda" & Pelvicachro



## rebel2004nay (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find these fish? I am trying to find Hemichromis sp. "Moanda"/"Muanda" and Pelvicachromis taeniatus. Please let me know of any websites that carry these or suppliers I could contact. LFSes are fine too. If I can find an LFS in the southeast or southwest part of the U.S. that carries these, I'd be willing to set aside a Saturday and make the drive. (I live in Louisiana).


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello rebel,

Currently, my LFR in New Jersey has Hemichromis sp. "Moanda" and Pelv. taeniatus "Wouri" and "Bandewouri." All specimens are drop dead gorgeous, show-quality fish. Shipping to you, however, is going to be pricey.

All the best,

Randall Kohn


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Oooooooh Bandewouri .... :drooling:


----------

